# Using a DA Polisher as a sander



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

I am wondering if i could use the DA Polisher (DAS6 Pro) as a normal sander if i got some hook and loop sanding discs?

I am just thinking of given the garden furniture a lick of protection etc and wanted to tidy them up a bit before doing so?

Thought it might be able to do the job ok too?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

You really want all that dust and chippings getting into the DAS 6 ?

Best off with a drill attachment I reckon.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe DAS stands for Dual Action Sander so yeah. It will be fine, I use it to wet flat car paint so should work. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I do not see why not. My old Porter Cable was mainly a sander. I think I would prefer something which extracted the dust into a bag though


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

You could use it but i'd get a little Makita or Dewalt palm sander personally it's got a little dustbag on the end.
But if you're doing it outside i don't suppose it matters.


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah i will be doing it outside. 

Might get to be a bit dusty but if that is the worst of it i will give it a chance i think.

thanks


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Pretty sure these polishers are modified DA sanders do no reason why not.
We use makita palm sanders which are great but my das 6 vibrates a lot less.

Get a decent dust mask an you'll be fine (3M ones are the best disposable around)


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Billigmeister said:


> Yeah i will be doing it outside.
> 
> Might get to be a bit dusty but if that is the worst of it i will give it a chance i think.
> 
> thanks


No worries, that'll be fine then.I'm a chippy so i'm forever cutting and sanding wood outdoors.
Might be worth getting a 3M mask though as rayner say's.Good luck anyway.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I did my entire conservatory floor (floorboards) with a Silverline rotary, it was bloody dusty work but worked a treat


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I tried my rotary on the tables and could easily create halos with a huge grit sanding paper. Sanding paper fills just so easily that I should stop and clean every minute. 

DA didn't work as fast as I thought it would. Maybe for wet sanding everything could be different?


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Never thought of using it for housework! 

I would deffo get a mask as the dust from wood is apparently carcinogenic. 
I would get some 800 grit then 1400, 1800 ect. Just to get a good finish


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kokopelli said:


> Well I tried my rotary on the tables and could easily create halos with a huge grit sanding paper. Sanding paper fills just so easily that I should stop and clean every minute.
> 
> DA didn't work as fast as I thought it would. Maybe for wet sanding everything could be different?


The only difference between dry and wet sanding is wet creates way less dust so wont clog the sandpaper as easily but takes longer due to being more lubricated. Another benefit of wet is less sanding marks for the same reason. A drop of washing up liquid in the water works even better :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

DA + 3" backing plate + appropriate sanding paper should work well at correcting headlights I guess.


----------

